# OS sur Ipad



## antoinerin88 (9 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'apprete à offrir un Ipad, le 2 suffirai mais je voulais savoir pour les utilisateurs actuel si IOS 6 est installé dessus et à tout hasard s'il sera compatible ios 7 ?

De plus je suis preneur de toutes suggestions et impressions sur le matériel que vous utilisez.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Larme (9 Juillet 2013)

L'iPad supportera iOS7.
Pour la version d'iOS installée, je ne saurais te dire... Quoiqu'il en soit, la MàJ de l'OS pour passer à iOS6 est gratuite. Il suffit de le brancher sur un PC avec iTunes, ou le faire via OTA.


----------



## antoinerin88 (9 Juillet 2013)

je te remercie pour l'info.


----------

